# Sophie's after Apoquel nightmare continues



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so beside myself right now, I can't sleep.
We took Sophie off Apoquel approx. 2 weeks ago because it stopped working and she was creating many hotspots all over her body including her face. We followed the vet's advice and shaved the hotspots and sprayed with Genta Spray. Unfortunately the spots continued and were getting infected. I believe the Apoquel did it's job which unfortunately resulted in her immunity system being suppressed.

We put her on claritin and changed her food to Iam's no grain formula.
Today we thought things were going well until we found that she had a horrible infection under her tail. I spoke to the vet and took her in with the fear she might have ruptured an anal gland. Fortunately that was not the case but she had developed a bad hot spot which again was infected.

The vet gave her an injection of a pain killer, totally cleaned up under her tail (she wouldn't let us touch her) and sent us home with meds.. It's been a hard night because she's been super high, hasn't eaten and has been in crouch mode running high speed around the house. She's started to relax in the last hour and a few minutes ago she ate a cookie that I offered her.

She is on Amoxicillin with Clavulante Potassium (supposed to be a strong antiotic), Prednisone (steroid) and Tramadol (for pain - none of that tonight of course) I'm also supposed to continue with the Claritin. If we don't see a big change in the next week (and after all that I hope there will be) she has to go back for further evaluation.

Unfortunately my faith in vets continues to deteriorate. They don't want to comment on the problems created by Appoquel. All they say is when it works it's great. I totally agree when it works it's wonderful, however, when it stops working (as in her case) it can be horrible.

We talked about going to the dermatologist and the vet again said that you can test and test and test and may never find out the problem. Could be as simple as a flee allergy (and yes I have her on a good flee medication).

Please think good thoughts for her recovery. My heart is breaking right now for the little girl who has brought nothing but sunshine into my life for the past 9 1/2 years.

I can't stress enough that I'm not anti-Apoquel..like I said when it works it's great.

Take care everyone.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts for Sophie & you that she heals fully & completely.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry Sophie is having such a hard time with the hotspots. 
I hope she feels and will be doing better soon. 
Sending healthy thoughts to you both.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that you and Sophie are having these serious issues.

I have no personal experience with this directly, however I know of 2 people who had serious skin issues with their GRs who had wonderful results by changing diet to raw.

You may also consider consulting with a holistic veterinarian and/or a vet who also practices homeopathy who can guide you to restoring balance to Sophie's immune system. 

There is nothing worse that watching our fur babies suffer.

Wishing you the best of success in finding a solution for your Sophie soon.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words,, thoughts and suggestions, they are very much appreciated. Sophie has been on the prescribed meds since Monday night, so she has just finished 2 1/2 days. Tonight she has the pred panting and super thirst going on but when I came home for lunch and tonight absolutely no scratching and her hot spots are starting to heal. Even though there was no scratching at noon we kept that mean cone on her as she is starting to get better and I don't want to tempt fate.. Of course it's only 2 1/2 days. I'm feeling hopeful but apprehensive and will keep hoping that she gets better and beter everyday. Thanks for letting me talk about his as we go through it. All the best to everyone here and their pups/dogs.


----------



## Joel R (Oct 16, 2016)

Get your dog to a good pet dermatologist, if you have not already done so. Your dog should be tested to determine the worst of what are probably dozens of allergies, and a custom serum can be produced to build up the immune system.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor girl, it's so hard to not be able to "fix it" for them. 

Please do take her to a dermatologist. They can do so much for them, not just test for allergies. You really need the input from a specialist.


----------

